# Garage ceiling



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome arpeegee, to the best darn DIY'r site on the web.

Yes you can connect a hanging rack to the ceiling joist, the question then has to be asked, how much weight are you going to load these storage racks with.

That being said, if you are going to connect to the ceiling then you should consider dropping a leg down to the floor at each joist connection, to ensure you don't overload the joist.

Personally I would be looking at heavy duty free standing shelves, then there is no question for structural integrity.

Mark


----------



## dpach (May 12, 2009)

Just to give you an idea of what can be done.

I've got 10 foot walls in my garage that was designed that way so I could hang these shelves around the perimeter.

The back rests on ledgers attached to the wall studs, and the fronts hang from top plates spread over 2 ceiling rafters to spread the load.

Been there now for 6 yrs and no movement whatsoever.


----------



## picflight (Aug 25, 2011)

dpach,
Nice tool organization.


----------



## dpach (May 12, 2009)

picflight said:


> dpach,
> Nice tool organization.


 
Yeah, I'm kind of a nut when it comes to organizing things. Everthing has its place....only because I figure I'll end up living in this garage some day (lol -- wife gets the house).


----------

